# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] HP 8922S : 10ΜΗz -1GHz Spectrum Analyzer - Γεννήτρια Αudio και RF 1GHz - Παλμογράφος

## Arctic

Πωλείται το  HP8922S GSM Test Set. 

Διαθέτει λειτουργίες Spectrum Analyzer 10ΜHz - 1GHz, RF Γεννήτρια 10ΜHz - 1GHz, γεννητρια ηχητικών συχνοτήτων και παλμογράφου εως 400kHz. 
Μπορεί να προσομοιάσει ένα GSM base station. Δειτε εδώ κάποιες λειτουργίες του http://www.amtronix.com/8922qs.htm
Για περισσότερα δείτε το pdf και τις φωτογραφίες στο link https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?code=kZxKKzXZ1mflK5jxeQYkFrNm0Y0ArS5Oxdsy

Βρίσκομαι Θεσσαλονίκη και στέλνω με ΚΤΕΛ ή οποιαδήποτε μεταφορική μετά από κατάθεση.
Τιμή μαζί με μεταφορικά 450€.
Επικοινωνία με μήνυμα.
Σωτήρης

----------

alkhs500 (23-11-20)

----------

